# Deleted Recordings Folder



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

I was surprised that the "RECYCLE" bin of Deleted Recordings can never be permanently emptied! How quickly will the hard drive fill up at that rate?

I don't want to keep a backup copy of every recording I make!

I want to choose which I want to permanently delete.

Can Dish alter this new feature to allow more options?

Why such an extreme?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

The recycle bin will automatically start deleting programs after 48 hours. Also, should the hard drive fill up, the recycle bin will start emptying.


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

3HaloODST;3140496 said:


> The recycle bin will automatically start deleting programs after 48 hours. Also, should the hard drive fill up, the recycle bin will start emptying.


Meanwhile, everything starts slowing down....


----------



## Ramer84015 (Sep 24, 2006)

I also don't like how the recording count is skewed due to the deleted items. My "Drama" folder is showing 5 recordings right now, even though I've watched and deleted them. The folder is empty, but because they are in the deleted folder, the count is still 5.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"bookwalk" said:


> Meanwhile, everything starts slowing down....


Recordings that are just sitting on the hard drive unused shouldn't slow anything down.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

3HaloODST said:


> Recordings that are just sitting on the hard drive unused shouldn't slow anything down.


I think he is talking about whenever the receiver decides to churn and actually delete things from the recycle bin.

I can only imagine that whenever the purge happens, it will slow the receiver response time down a bit.

It would kind of be nice of Dish to actually document some of these new features. They sound cool, but it sounds like users have to identify them and figure out what they do on their own!


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

All it has to do is mark the space occupied by the files as unused. Doesn't take long at all. Files that are "deleted" are in fact still there, but the space is marked as unoccupied and ready to be written to.


----------

